# Need a good mechanic in ATLANTA



## sentra.gator (Oct 7, 2003)

All:

I am looking for a good GENERAL mechanic in Atlanta area. I am driving a '94 Sentra and will very sooon need a new clutch. I'd like to find a mechanic that I feel would do as good of a job as I would do myself.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in Advance!!

-Gator


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

I kno a couple of mechanics that are good
I kno a couple of shops too


----------



## sentra.gator (Oct 7, 2003)

cawest said:


> *I kno a couple of mechanics that are good
> I kno a couple of shops too *



Could you tell me who they are by posting them or PM'ing me?

Thanks,
-Gator


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

there is one shop off of jimmy carter and buford hwy called ELITE BODY SHOP...they are cool as hell...they can get it done...or u can contact me and my friend (who is a certified mechanic) can do the job for u..pricing depends on what kind of clutch you are putting in..if he is buying or u are bringing the parts.
There is couple other shops that I kno of...one is in marietta..its called finishline...
most likely if u go to my friend he will have the lowest price for labor..


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*Mechanic in Atlanta*

I recently worked with a shop in Conyers. They did a lot of work on my car (flywheel , turbo setup, ie...). The mechanic there is excellent. In fact they are all SCCA racers. The shop is Pro-Import Services and they are on Parker Road. 

Calvin200sx


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Im a little east of conyers (Monroe). We have a certified mechanic who runs a body shop also! Its called Dougs Body and paint! his shit is killer ass! Ive seen several professional jobs come out of that shop! he is very good at what he does too! also, im not too sure, but i think that Godfathers Customs will do mechanic work too! there is one based in down town atlanta, one in conyers right near the nissan dealership, and one on old loganvill highway, in between loganville and Lawrenceville!


----------



## TCO (Dec 8, 2003)

*For Z-cars*

Atlanta Racing Enterprise (Scottsdale, just east of Decatur.) They are really top notch. Have 2 guys that have been Z-heads for 30 years.

:newbie:


----------



## atldet (Dec 19, 2003)

TCO said:


> Atlanta Racing Enterprise (Scottsdale, just east of Decatur.) They are really top notch. Have 2 guys that have been Z-heads for 30 years.
> 
> :newbie:


whats up man , this may be a little late.........but im a mechanic at AMERICAS SERVICE STATION on old milton pkwy. apprentice i should say.........but we have a guy todd that works there, this guuy seems to know everything on cars. give us a try. 770-442-1136


----------

